# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Vargu biblik i ditës

## toni77_toni

*Vargu biblik i ditës* 

*Të dashur anëtarë të Forumit, në këtë temë mund të veçoni ndonjë varg nga Bibla, cili është fragmenti I Shkrimit Shenjët, që të pelqen më së shumti.

Në këtë temë nuk lejohen debate apo shkrime të tjera perpos atyre Biblike.*

*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*" Paqja me ju!"* _(Gjn 20,19)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"po ju jap paqen time"!*

_"Po ju lë paqen, po ju jap paqen time! Nuk po jua jap siç e jep bota." 
(Gjn 14,27)_


*www.bibla.net* 

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Unë jam me ju.."!*

_"Unë jam me ju gjithmonë deri në të sosur të botës!"_ _(Mt 28,20)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Në mua jeton Krishti"!*


_"Jetoj, por jo më unë, në mua jeton Krishti. E këtë jetë që tani e jetoj në trup, e jetoj në fenë e Birit të Hyjit, i cili më deshi dhe e flijoi vetveten për mua".(Gal 2, 20)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Duaje Zotin....Duaje të afërmin"!*


_"Duaje Zotin Hyjin tënd, me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd e me gjithë mendjen tënde... Duaje të afërmin tënd porsi vetveten! - në këto dy urdherimet varet i tërë Ligji dhe Profetët"! (Mt 22,37)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Jeni shëlbuar.."!*


_Sepse me hir, në saje të fesë, jeni shëlbuar! Dhe kjo svjen prej jush, por është dhuratë e Hyjit!_ _(Efesianëve 2:8)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## zef malsia

32 Kushdo, pra, pranon para njerëzve se është imi, edhe unë do të pranoj para Atit tim që është në qiell, se jam i tij. 
33 E atij që më bie mohit para njerëzve, edhe unë do ti bie mohit para Atit tim qiellor.

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Jeni porsi varret që nuk shihen"!*

_
Vaj për ju farisenj, sepse jua ka ënda katedrën e parë në sinagoga dhe përshëndetjet në sheshe!

Të mjerët ju, sepse jeni porsi varret që nuk shihen e njerëzit, pa ditur, ecin mbi to!_ _(Lk 11, 43-44)_

*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Të shohin ata që janë të verbër.."!*

_Erdha në këtë botë të bëj gjyq që të shohin ata që janë të verbër e të verbohen ata që shohin!_ _(GJ 9, 39)_



*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"...sdo të kishit mëkat..!*

_Po të ishit të verbër, sdo të kishit mëkat.Porse ju thoni: Shohim!prandaj mëkati juaj mbetet._ _(Gj 9, 41)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ati juaj qiellor i ushqen!*

_Prandaj po ju them: mos u brengosni për jetën tuaj se çka do të hani dhe çka do të pini, as për trupin tuaj se çka do të vishni: vallë a nuk është jeta më e vlefshme se ushqimi e trupi se petku? 

Shikoni shpendët e qiellit! As nuk mbjellin, as nuk korrin, as nuk mbledhin në drithnikë, e Ati juaj qiellor i ushqen! A nuk jeni ju më të vlefshëm se ata? 

E kush prej jush, me gjithë përpjekjet shqetësuese që mund të bëjë, është i zoti ta zgjasë sado pak jetën e vet?_ 


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Hirplote! Zoti me ty"*

_Engjëlli hyri tek ajo dhe i tha: Të falem, o Hirplote! Zoti me ty!
Por engjëlli i tha: Mos ki frikë, o Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Hyjit! (Lk 1;30)_ 


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Biri i Hyjit tejet të lartë!*

_ Ja, do të mbetesh shtatzënë e do të nxjerrësh në dritë një djalë e ngjitja emrin Jezus. Ky do të jetë i madh dhe do të quhet Biri i Hyjit tejet të lartë. Zoti Hyj do tia japë fronin e Davidit, atit të tij.  Ai do të mbretërojë përgjithmonë mbi shtëpinë e Jakobit dhe mbretëria e tij sdo të ketë mbarim (Lk 1; 31-33)_ 

*www.bibla.net*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Ky Fëmijë do të jetë i shenjtë"!*


_Shpirti Shenjt do të zbresë në ty e fuqia e Hyjit të tejetlartë do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj ky Fëmijë do të jetë i shenjtë - Biri i Hyjit..! (Lk 1; 35)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------


## zef malsia

(Mt 8:16-17)
Kur u bë natë i sollën shumë të djallosur. Jezusi me fuqinë e fjalës i dëboi shpirtrat dhe i shëroi të gjithë të sëmurët, që kështu të plotësohej fjala e Isaisë profet që thotë: 

_Ai i mori lëngatat tona e i mbarti sëmundjet tona_

----------


## zef malsia

(Mk 14: 46-53)
E arritën në Jerihon. Kur Jezusi po dilte prej Jerihonit bashkë me nxënës e me një turmë të madhe populli, biri i Timeut, Bartimeu i verbër, rrinte në anë të rrugës e lypte.  Posa mori vesh se ishte Jezusi Nazarenas, filloi të bërtiste:

“Jezus, Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për mua!”

Shumëkush e qortonte të heshtte, porse ai bërtiste edhe më fort:

“Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për mua!”

Jezusi zuri vend e tha:

“Thirreni!”

Ata i bënë zë të verbërit dhe i thanë: “Mos u tremb! Çohu se po të thërret!”I verbëri hodhi mantelin e vet, menjëherë u ngrit dhe shkoi te Jezusi. Jezusi e pyeti:

“Çka dëshiron të bëj për ty?”

“Rabbuni! Që të shoh!” ‑ u përgjigj i verbëri.

 Jezusi i tha:

“Shko lirisht! Feja jote të shpëtoi!”

 Dhe aty për aty pa e u vu të udhëtojë pas Jezusit.

----------


## zef malsia

(Lk 5: 20-25)
Jezusi, duke parë fenë e tyre, tha:

O njeri, të janë falur mëkatet!

Mësuesit e Ligjit e farisenjtë filluan të mendojnë:

Kush është ky që po flet blasfemi? Kush mund ti falë mëkatet, përveç një Hyji të vetëm?

Por Jezusi, duke i njohur mendimet e tyre, u tha:

Çka po mendoni në zemrat tuaja? Çka është më lehtë, të thuhet: Të janë falur mëkatet, apo të thuhet:Çohu e ec? 

Mirë, pra, unë dua tjua vërtetoj se Biri i njeriut ka pushtet të falë mëkatet mbi tokë ‑ atëherë i tha të paralizuarit ‑ Po të urdhëroj: çohu, merre vigun tënd dhe shko në shtëpinë tënde!

I paralizuari, aty për aty, para syve të tyre, u ngrit në këmbë, mori vigun dhe shkoi në shtëpi duke e lavdëruar Hyjin.

----------


## zef malsia

(GJ 5: 1-9) 
Pas disa kohësh ishte festa e judenjve dhe Jezusi u ngjit në Jerusalem. Në Jerusalem, te Dera e deleve, është një ndërtesë banje, që hebraisht quhet Betsata. Ajo ka pesë treme.  Nën to rrinin të shtrirë shumë të sëmurë ‑ të verbër, të çalë dhe të marrë gjymtyrësh. 

Aty ishte një njeri që ishte i sëmurë prej tridhjetë e tetë vjet. Jezusi, kur e pa ashtu të shtrirë e kur e mori vesh se është për një kohë të gjatë në atë gjendje, i tha:

A dëshiron të shërohesh?

Zotëri ‑ iu përgjigj i sëmuri ‑ nuk kam njeri që, kur të tundet uji, të më shtjerë në banjë e, derisa unë ulem, një tjetër zbret para meje.

Çohu ‑ i tha Jezusi ‑ merre shtrojën tënde dhe ec!

 Ai njeri u shëndosh përnjëherë, mori shtrojën e vet dhe ecte.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ati juaj qiellor e di mirë se ju keni nevojë për të gjitha këto!*


_Mos u brengosni, prandaj, duke thënë: Çka do të hamë? e Çka do të pimë? Me çka do të vishemi? ‑ këto gjëra i kërkojnë paganët ‑ sepse Ati juaj qiellor e di mirë se ju keni nevojë për të gjitha këto. 

Kërkoni, pra, më së pari, Mbretërinë dhe drejtësinë e tij e të gjitha këto do tju jepen si shtesë! Prandaj: mos u brengosni për të nesërmen, sepse e nesërmja do të kujdeset vetë për vete. Secilës ditë i del mjaft mundimi i vet!(Mt 6; 25-34)_


*www.bibla.net*

----------

